# TyrePal -any Problems?



## alshymer

Hi
I have had two TyrePal's over a period of 15 months and whilst the system is great initially, after around 6 months the system seems to register erratic readings or no reading at all.
Has anyone else experienced problems?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

On my first set of 4, 3 of the sensors failed. Tyrepal sent me a new set of batteries, but with new batteries in place it revealed a deeper fault and they replaced the whole kit, including the monitor. They were very supportive and quite quick with the replacement. That was last March and so far so good.

If you don't move the vehicle they only display the last known readings and only then if the monitor senses movement from, say a door shutting. I use a screw on compressor with an auto cut-off but it's impossible to get identical pressures, in all four tyres, as the system is so precise. Of course if some wheels are in the sun and some are not, readings will vary.

Once I'm on the move they work well, but readings vary. The nearside rear is always the highest pressure (only by about +1-1.5 psi) and I reckon that is because the boiler and the fridge are on that side and so that wheel works a little bit harder. The rear axle generally has the highest load and so both those wheels read a little higher than the front.

Having got the pressures to be broadly similar, I'm happy with the system. It's job is then to warn me of sudden pressure drops, or high temperature. I don't fancy trying to keep 4 tons straight with a blow out at 60mph in the middle lane 8O


----------



## listerdiesel

We looked at this system, and the Land Rover trailer pressure monitoring system, as we have 10 tyres in operation when we are out, plus 3 or 4 spares.

The LR system is too expensive, and TyrePal seems a bit 'variable', for want of a better expression, in spec's and responses.

The other issue was the transmitting range of the sensors, circa 7m according to their website.

We looked at a 6 + 4 combination of systems, but it starts to get expensive at that point.

The TA22 is a better bet for us, as it covers the quantity of wheels, it just doesn't give real-time pressures, just alerts if the pressure or temp go out of limits.

There is also a signal booster for the TA22 that I didn't see for the TD systems.

Even so, £339 inc VAT is not a small amount, but for peace of mind we will probably add that before our next trip in May.

Peter


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

listerdiesel said:


> ..........Even so, £339 inc VAT is not a small amount, but for peace of mind we will probably add that before our next trip in May.
> 
> Peter


Yes, Peter, that's the point so far as I'm concerned, "peace of mind" :wink:

I still manually check tyre pressures before a trip. It would be nice to have indicators on the valves, but you can't combine them with a TyrePal sensor!

But what matters most to me, is being assured that everything is okay as I go along. If a sensor fails the monitor will beep and the relevant wheel symbol will flash, as it will for any other tyre fault.

Before you fit it, check that you can read the monitor from your selected position, as it isn't that clear and my polarising glasses have to be lifted to see it!


----------



## Jamsieboy

Hi
I have a TA22
It is a fairly good bit of kit and gives peace on mind
I have had a couple of false readings. Once a suspected loss of pressure (but not a suspected blow out) and one showing a suspected blow out.
On both occasions I pulled over on to the hard shoulder but detected no actual fault!

I have had no other problems and am keeping an eye on it to see if any other false readings happen. If they do I will contact TyrePal to discuss.

I certainly feel better knowing that if a tyre develops a pressure loss, temperature rise or about to blow I get some advance notice and can take appropriate action.
Cheers


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

A few weeks after we had a tyrepal system installed on our six wheel van, the front right caliper seized. The tyrepal beeped and when switched to temperature showed a massive overheating.

We would not have known this was happening without the Tyrepal!

P&L


----------



## harveystc

*tyrepal any problem*

Hi.We have tyrepal fitted to motorhome and trailer,if your readings are not as you think they should be,unscrew the cap take out the battery wait a few seconds and then replace and the system will reset,unless your batterys are getting weak, i would not be without this system as it does what it says on the can.regards H :lol:


----------



## alshymer

*TyrePal*

Hi
Thanks for your replies. Believe me I have reset and reset the TyrePal fitted new batteries et al.
The TyrePal is a great piece of kit, if it works, but no good if you cannot trust the readings!!!
I am now returning the TyrePal for refund unfortunately.
Regards
AlshymerMartin


----------



## nukeadmin

Our sister shop sells Tyrepal kits, and remember Subscribers get 5% discount off the price as well 

We have been selling them for getting on for a year now I think and never had any issues with them,


----------



## listerdiesel

nukeadmin said:


> Our sister shop sells Tyrepal kits, and remember Subscribers get 5% discount off the price as well
> 
> We have been selling them for getting on for a year now I think and never had any issues with them,


The 10-wheel kit comes with 8 caps...... 

Bit of adjustment needed there!

Peter


----------



## nukeadmin

@listerdiesel lol looks like Ben copied and pasted the entry and forgot to update it, will sort it now, thx for the headsup


----------



## peedee

Any updates on this kit, I'm interested in the TC215 6 wheel starter kit.
peedee


----------



## Techno100

I bought these twice, sold my other motor home with them on like a numpty :roll: 
http://www.tyrepressurealarm.com/


----------



## Mark993

Techno100 said:


> I bought these twice, sold my other motor home with them on like a numpty :roll:
> http://www.tyrepressurealarm.com/


But the nice thing about Tyrepal (and others like it) is that you get the alarm in the cab as and when it happens, it does not rely on you stopping to check.

One other problem with Tyrepal is the weight of the sensors. I've found on one vehicle the rubber values bent outwards with the weight of the sensors (when wheels revolve) and then the edge of the sensors cut into the surface of my alloy wheels causing corrosion. They are fine on metal values which most motorhomes use.

Technically I've never had a problem with Tyrepal except batteries being killed by frost. So part of my winter drain-down ritual now includes removing my Tyrepal sensors and keeping them in doors for the winter. 

I prefer Tyresure which have much longer battery life and hide the sensors inside the tyre - but that does mean a trip to the tyre man to get them fitted.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

Mark993 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> Technically I've never had a problem with Tyrepal except batteries being killed by frost. So part of my winter drain-down ritual now includes removing my Tyrepal sensors and keeping them in doors for the winter. .......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm finding the batteries don't last through cold weather. I will be fitting a new set for our next trip in April and will then remove them before the winter :roll:
> Mind you the batteries are quite cheap online!
Click to expand...


----------



## SaddleTramp

listerdiesel said:


> We looked at this system, and the Land Rover trailer pressure monitoring system, as we have 10 tyres in operation when we are out, plus 3 or 4 spares.
> 
> The LR system is too expensive, and TyrePal seems a bit 'variable', for want of a better expression, in spec's and responses.
> 
> The other issue was the transmitting range of the sensors, circa 7m according to their website.
> 
> We looked at a 6 + 4 combination of systems, but it starts to get expensive at that point.
> 
> The TA22 is a better bet for us, as it covers the quantity of wheels, it just doesn't give real-time pressures, just alerts if the pressure or temp go out of limits.
> 
> There is also a signal booster for the TA22 that I didn't see for the TD systems.
> 
> Even so, £339 inc VAT is not a small amount, but for peace of mind we will probably add that before our next trip in May.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter, I have this 10 wheel system and I rate it highly, You can get the real time tyre pressures by asking it ie using the buttons to select each wheel which will tell you the pressure of the selected wheel.

and mine when supplied was complete with 10 caps


----------



## teemyob

*kit*



SaddleTramp said:


> listerdiesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We looked at this system, and the Land Rover trailer pressure monitoring system, as we have 10 tyres in operation when we are out, plus 3 or 4 spares.
> 
> The LR system is too expensive, and TyrePal seems a bit 'variable', for want of a better expression, in spec's and responses.
> 
> The other issue was the transmitting range of the sensors, circa 7m according to their website.
> 
> We looked at a 6 + 4 combination of systems, but it starts to get expensive at that point.
> 
> The TA22 is a better bet for us, as it covers the quantity of wheels, it just doesn't give real-time pressures, just alerts if the pressure or temp go out of limits.
> 
> There is also a signal booster for the TA22 that I didn't see for the TD systems.
> 
> Even so, £339 inc VAT is not a small amount, but for peace of mind we will probably add that before our next trip in May.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peter, I have this 10 wheel system and I rate it highly, You can get the real time tyre pressures by asking it ie using the buttons to select each wheel which will tell you the pressure of the selected wheel.
> 
> and mine when supplied was complete with 10 caps
Click to expand...

Which one Les?


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: kit*



teemyob said:


> Which one Les?


The Tyrepal TA22 10 wheel kit, 6 on MH 4 on Toad.

Really rate it saved me once I had a slow puncture on toad it alerted me and got it repaired ASAP


----------



## RichardD

Hi Guys, do the sensors, which I assume replace the existing valve caps have some sort of locking to prevent removal? I had some nice shiny caps on my BM but had them pinched.

Do the sensors effect the tyre balance?

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp

Yes there are locking rings for the sensors, they use an Allen screw to lock on the valve stem

And no the sensors have no effect on the balancing


----------

